# Roseline Sharks... I need people with experience!! :)



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a school of 5 in my 57g rimless, no suicides yet. I asked the same question a few months, and folks were suggesting I would need a huge tank, like 150g+. Sounds like extreme overkill to me. Mine are all over 4" now, got them when they were about 2". I'd say anywhere from 5-7 would be good in your tank. 

They are an awesome fish! How much do they go for in the bay area? Here in Sac, they would sell for 18-20 each. Prices have come down a lot lately. 3 shops here sell them for $10-12 now, even Petsmart had them at $6.99!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

J,

Thanks for your response bro. It was your damn photos that got me hooked on this fish!  I'm planning to get a larger group so I'm just testing the waters before I take the plunge. 

I can get them for $8 a pop.


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

$8 is a good price! Nice to hear I got you hooked  I was nervous about them being jumpy the first couple days, so I placed some eggcrate over the tank just in case. But they were fine. Now whenever I walk by the tank, they follow me near the surface, almost splashing water, begging for food. I love these guys!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Would 15 be overkill for my tank, you think? HA


----------



## jcardona1 (Jun 27, 2008)

LOL that _may_ be a little too much! These guys can get pretty beefy, especially when they hit 6"


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'm cutting it down to 10 then  Would've been fun to watch.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

May I butt in and ask what are your water temp and PH, KH and any other spec's .
Roseline shark has all ways been my favorite since I first saw them at a LFS but they were asking $35.-$45. a pop!! Even tank raised Roseline shark were going for $20.each . 
Could they live at 82F? I have a 110g tank so I guest I could get about 10 but would like to keep 6.
What other tank mates would be good , Would they eat up neon's? Would Congo's,Rainbow's ? Would they stress out Discus ?


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

jcardona1 said:


> I have a school of 5 in my 57g rimless, no suicides yet. I asked the same question a few months, and folks were suggesting I would need a huge tank, like 150g+. Sounds like extreme overkill to me. Mine are all over 4" now, got them when they were about 2". I'd say anywhere from 5-7 would be good in your tank.
> 
> They are an awesome fish! How much do they go for in the bay area? Here in Sac, they would sell for 18-20 each. Prices have come down a lot lately. 3 shops here sell them for $10-12 now, even Petsmart had them at $6.99!


OMG.... I wish the local PetSmart had these. Cheapest I can find them near Philadelphia is $24.99 each. Makes me so angry.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

inkslinger said:


> May I butt in and ask what are your water temp and PH, KH and any other spec's .
> Roseline shark has all ways been my favorite since I first saw them at a LFS but they were asking $35.-$45. a pop!! Even tank raised Roseline shark were going for $20.each .
> Could they live at 82F? I have a 110g tank so I guest I could get about 10 but would like to keep 6.
> What other tank mates would be good , Would they eat up neon's? Would Congo's,Rainbow's ? Would they stress out Discus ?


I keep my temp at 78 and they're lovin it in the tank. PH is around 8 and KH is in the 20's iirc (we got liquid rock here :eek5. 

From what I've read, these fish were once a rare find, but since recently they've been successfully farm raised and are becoming more and more mainstream. I'm sure Petsmart and many other LFS will be seeing more of these fish soon. 

As far as temperment, they're very peaceful and will do well with any other non agressive fish.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

awesome fish, used to have 10 of them in my 60g. very nice when they school. as for them jumping. all fish are capable of jumping. but i think they only jump when other bigger fish chase them or they get scare and run or if the water quality is bad. but if they're the main fish and you have good water theres no reasons for them to jump in my opinion.


----------



## tetranewbie (Oct 6, 2010)

I've been looking for these guys for quite a while now, I have a 125 that's begging for them but just can't seem to find them around here (AZ) Speedie... any chance you'll spill on where you got them for $8?


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

tetranewbie said:


> I've been looking for these guys for quite a while now, I have a 125 that's begging for them but just can't seem to find them around here (AZ) Speedie... any chance you'll spill on where you got them for $8?


I got them from a local importer. He doesn't sell online :frown:.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

yah damn rick!!! he needs to!


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

speedie408 said:


> I keep my temp at 78 and they're lovin it in the tank. PH is around 8 and KH is in the 20's iirc (we got liquid rock here :eek5.
> .


 WoW speedie408 
PH 8 and KH 20
You don't use any CO2 for planet's? That is some Hi numbers. But as long they are happy and your fish are alive!!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

inkslinger said:


> WoW speedie408
> PH 8 and KH 20
> You don't use any CO2 for planet's? That is some Hi numbers. But as long they are happy and your fish are alive!!


I've been misting 10-12bps for this tank. They've got plenty of oxygen since I've got a good amount of surface agitation with the filter outlet.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

They will look nice in your planted tank, and don't forget to take some pic with your 60D.:hihi:
BTW, get a couple flash lights and transmitters, and a macro 150mm sigma , the pics will show how beautiful these RL sharks are.


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

nikonD70s said:


> awesome fish, used to have 10 of them in my 60g. very nice when they school. as for them jumping. all fish are capable of jumping. but i think they only jump when other bigger fish chase them or they get scare and run or if the water quality is bad. but if they're the main fish and you have good water theres no reasons for them to jump in my opinion.


 as for jumping, don't let them in completely dark at night, and startle them with some loud noise--that is why they jump.:icon_excl


----------



## deepakj (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi,

Just wanted to share some information about Roseline sharks. It may be of use.:

1) They will jump if they are spooked and are not acclimatised properly. So keep a mesh handy.
2) They will eat up neon's if they are hungry and the neon's fit into their mouth. I have 7 Roseline's in my 250 L tank and I added 6 neon's y'day evening. Only 3 Neon's saw daylight today. The rest 3 vanished, presumably logged somewhere inside the roseline's belly 
3) They can get aggressive around food too.

But I would also like to add that they are the most beautiful fishes that I have kept so far! And luckily as they are from India I got all 7 of them for 700 INR, thats like 11 USD!


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I used to find with open top tank's ,a few fish that jumped out during the evening for they would be on the floor at daylight.
Was never fish that frequented the lower region's, but mostly those who slept/rested near the surface at night.
Anyway,, I wondered why these fish seemed not to jump out during light's on,but only at night. I first thought maybe low O2,so I increased surface agitation but still lost fishes .
I then observed one night, while feeding Pleco with small pen light,,a cory surface quickly as they often do, and scatter a group of fish near the surface.
Perhap's it is fish below the surface dweller's,that spook the fish and thus a few were not lucky enough to land safely back in the tank.
I moved the cory's to another tank and almost no fish were found carpet surfing after that.
Anyhow,,that's my theory.


----------

